# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  cannot recreate DB after dropping it  !!!

## itsonlyme4

I am in kind of a bind.   Every week I restore our production Database into a different database on a different Server for viewing by the users.  Both Server are Windows boxes running V9.5 

Usually a just do a redirected restore but the datbase is growing by eaps and bounds so this week I decided to drop the target database and then recreate it fresh, set the tablespace and then restore. 

I dropped the target database and now I cannot recreate it in that instance. when i try and recreate it I get this error:

SQL1005N  The database alias "dutdm" already exists in either the 
local database directory or system database directory.

I have tried catloging and uncataloging the target database in the instance..  whatever I try it just says the database does not exist.     Can anyone help?????

----------


## bulump

Sometimes there is a disconnect between the (un)cataloging and what's actually being done on the server.  To solve this, I usually confirm that the database is truly uncataloged (db2 list db directory), and then (as the instance user), go into the instance directory and delete the corresponding NODE#### directory.

If you only have one db on the server, the directory is (usually) NODE0000.

----------


## itsonlyme4

Thank you!

----------

